
1Password forces users to upgrade to v7 in order to use Safari extension - iamspoilt
https://support.1password.com/kb/201909/
======
0xspace
I personally switched over to Keypass a year ago when 1password switched over
to their cloud solution. I just don't like the idea of my entire vault of
passwords being stored on the cloud.

However, my dad needed a password manager recently and the cloud solution
works well for him. I also don't have to worry about him not backing up his
passwords/losing it all if he gets malware.

~~~
iamspoilt
Have you tried LastPass yet? Their basic offering is free and offers cloud
sync and backups.

